# anorèctica



## chics

Hola,

La malaltia és l'_anorèxia_. Jo sempre havia sentit que la persona que la pateix és _*anorèxica*_, però a les novel·les de l'Stieg Larson diu sempre _*anorèctica*_. Primer vaig pensar que era una errata però no, apareix diverses vegades i en cap amb la _x_. 

Al diccionari trobo el nom però no l'adjectiu. Penseu que _anorèxica_ és incorrecte? Dieu _anorèctica_ o _anorèxica_? Totes dues són correctes? És dialectal? M'ajudeu?

Gràcies.

*PD:* No m'expliqueu el final de Millenium, grr, que encara no he acabat...


----------



## merquiades

Traducció del castellà al català.... diccionari Larousse (diccionaris.cat)
anoréxico 
adjetivo anorèxic, -ca.


----------



## chics

Val, almenys sé que _anorèxic_ existeix i és correcte (uf!). Gràcies. Què passa amb _anorèctic_? D'on surt?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Jo tampoc no sabia que l'adjectiu fos "anorèctic". Aquesta forma surt tant al DIEC com al GREC (en canvi "anorèxic" no hi surt):

*anorèctic -a 
*

_1 _adj. [MD] Relatiu o pertanyent a l’anorèxia. 
_2 _adj. i m. i f. [MD]  [LC] Afectat d’anorèxia. 
_3 _m. [MD] Fàrmac que redueix o suprimeix la gana.


----------



## chics

Ahà, merci, avellana.

Coneixeu més exemples en que *x* passi a *ct *en mots derivats?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Estava pensant precisament en això i no se m'ocorre cap parella semblant, però sí que hi ha força cultismes que acaben en "tic": "diürètic", "narcoleptic". Potser ve d'aquí la cosa, però estic especulant...


----------



## Dixie!

Doncs jo tenia entès que la forma correcta era *anorèctic/a*, i que_ anorèxic/a _era incorrecte.


----------



## chics

Jo no... i aleshores perquè no es diu "anorèctia"?


----------



## xupxup

> Coneixeu més exemples en que *x* passi a *ct *en mots  derivats?



Deslèxia - dislèctic
Apoplèxia - apoplèctic
Caquèxia - caquèctic...


----------



## chics

Exacte! Moltes gràcies a tots!!!


----------

